# Humboldt Anarchist Bookfair



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 3, 2017)

http://www.humboldtgrassroots.com/?cat=2


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 20, 2017)

Me and @Dragononn will be going to this from SLC Utah starting Sat (aprl 22nd) if anyone needs a ride to it. can take up to 2 kids 2 packs and no dogs


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 23, 2017)

Sirius said:


> Me and @Dragononn will be going to this from SLC Utah starting Sat (aprl 22nd) if anyone needs a ride to it. can take up to 2 kids 2 packs and no dogs


Right on! We finally got ourselves together too, and have room for one more person from the East Bay, but not much room for gear and what not because we're tabling.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 23, 2017)

@Slingshot Collective Can't wait to see you there! We're in Nevada at the moment on the 80. Should be in truckee CA tonight. We should meet up when we get there! I've been to the Long Haul info shop in Berkely and have a few of the newspaper things the Slingshot Collective has put out. I especially liked the piece about Black Bear Ranch.

Will you guys be camping in arcata? I was thinking of going deep in the red woods but I've gotten so many tickets from that already, do you happen to know of a better camp ground?


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 24, 2017)

Sirius said:


> @Slingshot Collective Can't wait to see you there! We're in Nevada at the moment on the 80. Should be in truckee CA tonight. We should meet up when we get there! I've been to the Long Haul info shop in Berkely and have a few of the newspaper things the Slingshot Collective has put out. I especially liked the piece about Black Bear Ranch.
> 
> Will you guys be camping in arcata? I was thinking of going deep in the red woods but I've gotten so many tickets from that already, do you happen to know of a better camp ground?


Oh cool, thanks, that interview was fun. All three of us who worked on that are hanging out tonight, but only one of us will probably be in the crew that goes. I don't know, we were going to try to find housing and have some feelers out, but it might be nice to camp. We just don't have much room for gear because we're hoping to bring a bunch of lit and what not with us.


----------

